# dendrobium niaporn ?



## cnycharles (Jan 9, 2010)

I have a plant I got at an auction last year that has had keikis. Underneath the picture of the flower is written 'Den. Niaporn Baby Snow x Den. Niaporn Maihane' . There were no marks suggesting that either baby snow or maihane were clonal names or if a plant's whole name was den. niaporn baby snow ? I went to the rhs hybrid registration website to try and find out whether or not this is a cross between two different hybrids or between two different clones of dendrobium niaporn - I found no entries for dendrobium niaporn or niaporn (baby snow or maihane).

anybody have any idea what the right name is for this (these) plants? a google search for all of the above also yielded no results


----------

